# USA Government Debt at 600% of GDP - Bust Nation



## ringledman (18 Apr 2010)

[broken link removed]

_*'According to my calculations it is impossible that the US government can fullfil their obligations'*_

USA & the West is insolvent. Structural problems simply moved from the present to the future.

Stocks and Commodites only protection over the next decade.

Cash and bonds are trash.

WW3 guarantedd within 5-10 years following the hyperinflationary collapse of the whole system...


----------

